# Feature Request: Save My Music to Tivo



## !-HenryH-! (Sep 17, 2004)

I would love to be able to save my music to my TiVo. Sucks having to constantly stream everything from my computer to TiVo. There are already devices out there that do this and currently I just transfer them to my Creative MP3 player and use it's line out.


----------

